# Computer Cases, Power Supplies and Cooling Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules - Please read the forum rules.

Liquid Cooling 101 -  How to Liquid cool a system.

Power Supply (PSU) Tech Guide -  How to determine the differences in PSU and what is considered a good or bad unit.  Also what wattage is required for certain video cards.

Computer Cases 101 -  Explains the different types of cases and what to look for.


----------

